# Buy MacBook Pro in the USA to use in Holland?



## Jordaan (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello, 

I plan to buy a MacBook Pro in the States to use it in the Netherlands, where I live and work. Should I have compatibility problems? What should I be aware of? I'm not refering to language as I work with the international English version of OSX.

Hope there's somebody out there that can help with advice. Merci!


----------



## albloom (Apr 5, 2007)

All you'll need is an adapter plug (cheap). The powerbrick
will take almost any voltage/Hz combination you can throw
at it. If you need dial-up, I don't know about compatibility with
your telephone system.


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 5, 2007)

That was quick! Thanks  No dial up, I have ADSL.


----------



## chevy (Apr 5, 2007)

What about the keyboard ? The Swiss keyboards are different from the US keyboard.

You may want to buy a second power supply when you are back in NL as the plug is different and you may not want to always carry an adaptor with you.


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Chevy, I'll take that into account too.


----------



## simbalala (Apr 5, 2007)

albloom said:


> All you'll need is an adapter plug (cheap). The powerbrick
> will take almost any voltage/Hz combination you can throw
> at it.


The Apple power brick also has a snap on, snap off connector. You can switch the plug.

Here's Apple's "Apple World Travel Adapter Kit"

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=47FFCC51&nplm=M8794G/B

That link will time out. If it's dead just search the Apple Store on Apple World Travel Adapter Kit

edit: I've attached a picture, the Dutch/German plug is second from the right.


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 5, 2007)

The travel adapter kit is super handy thingie to have. I'll check it out. Thanks lots.


----------



## jimpres (Apr 18, 2007)

All you need is the adaptor for the US plug end.  The keyboard you can configure from the languages on the Mac.
I have a MacBook Pro running wireless in Poland.  Have not had any problems other the Internet speed.


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks lots. That's really useful info. It's quite simple then.


----------



## jimpres (Apr 18, 2007)

Jordaan,

It is simple for the computer.  But don't buy a HP printer in the USA.  The cartridges are Zoned like CDs.  I am still trying to get mine to print in Color.


----------



## chevy (Apr 18, 2007)

Look here to compare different keyboards:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 19, 2007)

Also a minor thing to take into account when buying stuff in US : the price you see is not the price you pay. So they usually add the sales tax to whatever you buy, and that is around 10 % depending on the city and state. The only way to avoid that is to order from a store that does not physically exist in your state, OR to claim sales tax at border when going out (which will make them want to add 20 % of tax when you arrive..). Or to buy it in Delaware where they don't have that tax...


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, the sales tax, I hadn't thought about that. Good. Thanks lots for helping.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2007)

Jordaan said:


> Yes, the sales tax, I hadn't thought about that. Good. Thanks lots for helping.



Well sales taxes in the States vary State to Sate, wildly. Check the sales tax of the State you are going to here and if the location you are staying at is close to another State with lower sales tax.


----------



## Jordaan (Apr 19, 2007)

Super.


----------

